# Sram ---Shimano ---Campy...run all 3 perfect !



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

This is this perfect combo. Don't you agree?

1) Sram Force shifters and derailleurs with 1090R chain

2) Campy 2007 Record Crankset

3) Shmano Dura-Ace cassette.

4) Zero Gravity Brakes


By using the best and lightest of all the big 3 manufacturers, you get the lightest build and it works perfect! It's what I use and I couldn't be happier. 

Matt P.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

skygodmatt said:


> This is this perfect combo. Don't you agree?
> 
> 1) Sram Force shifters and derailleurs with 1090R chain
> 
> ...


Well the KMC X10- SL is lighter with a removable master link. KCNC cassttes are lighter. FSA K-Force LIGHT are lighter than RECORD UT, but maybe keep the REC UT.

Campy RECORD RD is lighter, but SRAM has the weight advantage in the shifters. BUT use BTP Ergo clamps and the weight is with 10-12g. 

The RD is lighter for the FORCE but a RECORD RD with a Fiber-lyte CF cage and a SRP Pivot bolt will weigh a FEW GRAMS LESS @168G and won't blow up!

I am like what SRAM is doing and I love thier MTB stuff. Once they get the brakes fixed and better RD they will be a real challanger to Camp for the WW crowd and the higher end crowd.

But it ALL comes down to hood and shiting style preference.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*you've got it*

Boy,

You're a king weight weenie all the way.

Kudos.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

As for the Force RD-- aside from the blowing up thing-

you can tune it as well-- I dropped mine to 150g w/ a carbon inner cage, carbon pulleys, ti, alu and nylon bolts-- 

hoping it doesnt explode!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Hmmm, I'm deciding between the FSA K-Force cranks and eating another lemon bar.

It's a tough decision right now.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*even lighter*

Campy Record Carbon 10 shifters
Dura Ace Rear Derail (tuned)
Dura Ace 10 Cassette (tuned)
KCNC Campy 10 Cassette (race day)
KMC 10 SL Chain
Z-G Ti/07 Brakes


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sevencycle said:


> Campy Record Carbon 10 shifters
> Dura Ace Rear Derail (tuned)
> Dura Ace 10 Cassette (tuned)
> KCNC Campy 10 Cassette (race day)
> ...


Huh, Campy Ergo and DA RD/cassette are NOT compitable. Maybe with a JTek thingy.

Campy RD and Shimano RD are basically the same weight. Both can be tuned.
KCNC Cassette is more than a RD cassette.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

If you run the Campy 2007 Record Crankset with a shimano front derailer do you ahve to adjust the H and L screws?


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*KCNC Cassette*

I am running a KCNC cassette in an uphill time trial tomorrow. I have had the thing gathering dust since last fall waiting for a "special occasion". I will let you know how it shifts under some extreme conditions.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

No Jtek thingy. Ancient Chinese secret.I made a cam that changes D/A pull ratio to the same as Campy's ratio. :idea:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

clgtide1 said:


> I am running a KCNC cassette in an uphill time trial tomorrow. I have had the thing gathering dust since last fall waiting for a "special occasion". I will let you know how it shifts under some extreme conditions.


My KCNC Campy 12/26 cassette shifts fine.I tend to baby my shifts a little with the KCNC. Where Dura Ace shifting is mindless. It might just be in my head but I am a little more thoughtful with super-lite stuff. > Scott CR1 11.9 lbs.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

SRAM derailleurs "blowing up?"

is this fo'real?

I read that one dude's posts but haven't heard of that besides...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd hit the combo.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Argentius said:


> SRAM derailleurs "blowing up?"
> 
> is this fo'real?
> 
> I read that one dude's posts but haven't heard of that besides...


Well I would not say exloping, but there are a lot of SRAM FORCE RD failuers.
I have has a fe people ask me as well. I know of 11 personally

Read here: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28970


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28670&highlight=


----------

